# Open water on the Colorado



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

glenwood springs is good to go... grizzly to new castle


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

GratefulOne said:


> glenwood springs is good to go... grizzly to new castle


 Thanks Grateful1. Is there a reason the run from New Castle to Ruby/Horsethief has no information? I know guys fish the "Gypsum to Gypsum" run around town but it would seem the remainder of that section is like the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Daryl said:


> Is there a reason the run from New Castle to Ruby/Horsethief has no information?


that's over a hundred miles and there's only flat water and a couple good sized dams. 
i'm sure the palisades dam is runnable when theres water, but not the cameo dam.


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

*Hard Sayin Not Knowing*

A couple friends and I ran the Nothing stretch (Cisco to Dewey) a few weeks ago while blasting and casting. We were in an 14' aluminum v hulled boat powered by my sweet little 2.5 Mariner. We only had to drag it over 2 ice dams. The second one was about 300 yards long, Ean fell through the ice in the middle of the river only once. I think he got a little water in his muck boot.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Colorado is clear from shoshone to moab. Not sure about Westwater but I just made the drive through moab the other day.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

The stretch between New Castle and Cameo isn't flat water. It is mostly class II with a few III's at high water but keeps a good clip going the whole way. In addition to the two dams mentioned there frequently are significant ice dams in Debeque canyon. I didn't see them yet this year but they will ruin your day if they are there. Best to stop before DeBeque canyon


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Ice in Debeque Canyon => ice on Ruby and Westwater*

I've floated Two Rivers to South Canyon in mid-winter when everything else was iced or highly suspect. The road down to the river at South Canyon may be snowed in but you can pull the raft up with a rope or two (clip to your chicken line, not just that front D-ring).



jgrebe said:


> In addition to the two dams mentioned there frequently are significant ice dams in Debeque canyon. I didn't see them yet this year but they will ruin your day if they are there. Best to stop before DeBeque canyon


A guideline I've heard (that I cannot vouch for but seems reasonable) is that if there's. It'll dawn on you how they could ruin your day if you just think about getting dragged under the ice for a few hundred yards. 

Have fun and be safe,

-AH


----------



## skico (Sep 3, 2014)

Newcastle to Silt is my winter fishing float and open now. Glenn to grizzly is another good fishing float. If you look at any of the local fly shop floats this time of year they are all in this area.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the 411. Plans are being made for a Super bowl weekend fish slaying trip.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I floated Ruby/Horsethief a week ago and there was plenty of water and zero ice. I heard from folks at the take out that there was enough water for a Westwater run.


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

Moab Daily was running fine last weekend. Took out my new 20' cat and she sailed right through.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Westwater was 100% clear a week+ ago.

You could find some ice if you went to the south bank, above the current waterline. But not much, and nothing in the water at all.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the updates gang. I gotta get over the hump again and get back on the water soon. Might try to get the the family to earn their ice wings with an overnight on Ruby/Horsethief.


----------

